# Name on bank statement!



## Jonstone139 (Dec 8, 2016)

. I used my owners account and routing number for my uber at first, showed up on my chase up thought it was mine... so all my money from the first 2 weeks got sent to her. She wanted to know the date,amount, and the name of who sent it.. she said it wasn't under uber. Is there a different name that shows up in your bank account? Thank you!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Raiser.


----------

